# Bored of Rice and Chicken???



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

If you are bored of eating plain rice and chicken, try this recipe that I have just made.

It tastes gorgeous and also adds abit more protein in aswell.

All you need is:

2 tablespoons peanut butter (crunchy)

1 tablespoon honey

1 1/2 tablespoon soy sauce

1/2 tablespoon of curry paste or chillie powder etc

Just make a paste out of the ingredients above, then cook the chicken and rice as you normaly would.

Add your choice of oil to a wok and stir fry all the ingredients together!!


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

God i imagine that too look like soming that comes out of me after a night on the **** rofl ... but still mite try it


----------

